# 1947 Lionel GG-1 2332 question



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'm new here. I need some help. My father has passed down to me the Lionel trains that my grandfather bought brand new in 1947. Included was the GG-1 set that consisted of a Brunswick green, 5 gold striped GG-1 numbered 2332, and three tucson colored coaches, Madison, Manhattan, and Irvington. Well, I've gotten the GG-1 to the state that it runs, but the wiring is noticably tired, and the horn doesn't work. One of the coaches does not light up, because the wire insulation cracked off and it was grounding off the base plate. That's where I have 2 questions.

1. Can anybody send me/ post pictures and diagrams on the wiring for one of these GG-1's?

2. What is the horn supposed to sound like? At first it just made an annoying buzz, now it doesn't do anything. Could someone also post pictures of the horn relay setup? Thanks guys, Michael.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Olsen Library is the best source but you cannot print it.
GG1 and others. Th electrical diagram was on the first page of the GG1.

Can't help on the horns I have none. Just check you connections. The online manual may help too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can tell you that it's in the Greenberg's Repair and Operating Manual for Lionel Trains. Wait... Here's a URL to the repair manual, including wiring diagram: http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2332.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you use a simple PDF password killer, you can print the Olsen stuff.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What is that?? Does Major Geeks have it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> What is that?? Does Major Geeks have it?


http://dailyfreeware.net/2007/05/15/freeware-pdf-unlocker-v104-2/


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, that was exactly what I was looking for. Later today I'm going to start the refurbishment on the GG1, the Steam Turbine 2020 and it's whistle tender, and the coaches.


----------

